# Senegal Bichir



## pepe (Nov 11, 2013)

My Senegal bichir,Polly, has shared a tank with a pair of Snakeskin Gouramis over the last 6 or 7 years. After the death of one of the Snakeskins all attempts to add another fish have ended in a quick death..My last attempt was two apple snails.She sat motionless in front of one of them until it moved then she grabbed it and started the process of pulling it out of it's shell.I intervened and now have another tank with the two snails out of harms way.My question is what would a natural biotope for Polly look like? Would Anubias be present? My goal now is to make this as natural and as attractive tank as possible since it will only have one inhabitant .It's a 90 gallon tank


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Here is a short list of African plants,some are available in the US.
Indigenous Aquatic Plants of Africa | eHow
Fry have been found in the hyacinth and papyrus in the wild.


----------

